# System aufräumen bei Start und Shutdown

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe in der /etc/conf.d/local.start

drin

```
#

ebegin "Cleaning Tmp - Temporäre Verzeichnisse werden geleert" 

rm -r -f /tmp/* 

rm -r -f /usr/tmp/portage/* 

rm -r -f /var/tmp/portage/* 

eend $?

#

ebegin "Cleaning Distfiles - Distfiles werden gelöscht" 

rm -r -f /usr/portage/distfiles/* 

eend $?

#

#

ebegin "Cleaning Drucker Xorg u.a. Logfiles - Logfiles werden gelöscht" 

rm -r -f /var/log/cups/* 

rm -r -f /var/log/Xorg*

rm -r -f /var/log/kdm*

eend $?

#

```

 Allerdings denke ich das es sinnvoller wäre, das beim herunterfahren zu machen. Wie bekomme ich das hin und was kann noch an Daten gelöscht werden?

----------

## Max Steel

/etc/conf.d/local.stop oder sogar /etc/conf.d/local (baselayout2)

----------

## benneque

Ich hab das bei mir viel eleganter gelöst, allerdings nur was für Leute mit genug Ram:

Mounte die ganzen Verzeichnisse, die du eh löschen willst als tmpfs:

/etc/fstab

```
tmpfs                                           /var/log                        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

Hat den Vorteil, dass die Festplatte nicht unnötig (hier ja wirkich unnötig, weils eh gelöscht wird) belastet wird.

Dazu spart es dann Speicher auf HDD, beschleunigt Zugriff auf diese Verzeichnisse um ein Vielfaches, spart Strom (minimal, aber immerhin).

Man kann nebenher mit/auf der HDD arbeiten, obwohl diese Verzeichnisse benutzt werden.

Viel Glück!

----------

## musv

Die Log-Dateien im Ram zu speichern, halte ich nur für bedingt sinnvoll. Die Gründe sollten offensichtlich sein.

----------

## mv

Besser als eine selbstgebastelte Lösung: Mit openrc

 */etc/conf.d/bootmisc wrote:*   

> clean_tmp_dirs="/tmp /var/tmp/portage"

 

Und für logdateien kann man metalog mit Kompression/Rotate benutzen, und außerdem gibt es app-admin/logrotate.

Und alle distfiles zu löschen ist verantwortungslos: So einen unnötigen Traffic muss man auf den Gentoo-Servern nicht produzieren. Es gibt bessere Methoden, von Zeit zu Zeit nur die unbenötigten Files zu löschen (eclean oder sauberer: trickyfetch).

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und alle distfiles zu löschen ist verantwortungslos: So einen unnötigen Traffic muss man auf den Gentoo-Servern nicht produzieren. Es gibt bessere Methoden, von Zeit zu Zeit nur die unbenötigten Files zu löschen (eclean oder sauberer: trickyfetch).

 Wie oft kompillierst du denn? I.d.R. wird das Paket einmal installiert. Und wenn man nicht täglich seinen Portage Three synchronisiert, sondern 1 oder max. 2 mal die Woche, entlastet man die Server doch auch. Warum sollte ich tagelang die ganzen kde Pakete auf dem Rechner behalten? (Meine Meinung. Ich möchte jetzt auf gar keinen Fall einen Thread im Thread aufmachen.)

----------

## mv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie oft kompillierst du denn? I.d.R. wird das Paket einmal installiert.

 

Bei Updates von vielbenutzten Libraries sind häufig Pakete zu rekompilieren - das ist ja einer der Gründe, weshalb man eine Source-Distribution benutzt: Damit man dann eben nicht von allen zugehörigen Paketen neue Binaries laden muss, sondern einfach neu kompilieren kann (= major upgrade bei Binärdistributionen).

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn man nicht täglich seinen Portage Three synchronisiert, sondern 1 oder max. 2 mal die Woche, entlastet man die Server doch auch.

 

Die Anzahl der Compilationen (also der benötigten Tarballs/bei Dir re-downloads) dürfte davon ziemlich unabhängig sein, zumindest bei einem stabilen System. Bei einem Testing-System vielleicht etwas weniger, aber allzu viele Pakete, die fast täglich aktualisiert werden, gibt es auch da nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Warum sollte ich tagelang die ganzen kde Pakete auf dem Rechner behalten?

 

Bist Du so in Platznot, dass Du 260MB (das sind derzeit die Sourcen für das gesamte kde-4.4.5) zwar temporär aber nicht dauerhaft reservieren kannst?

Sondern lieber bei jedem kleinen Fuzzel-KDE-Tool, das Du nachinstallierst (denn bei solcher Platznot hast Du sicher nicht das gesamte KDE installiert), erneut 75MB für kde-workspace-4.4.5.tar.bz2 herunterlädst und nochmals fast 260MB bei jedem größeren Library-Update? Und bei jedem Kernel-Security-Upgrade (bei dem normalerweise nur ein neuer Patch herunterzuladen wäre) einen neuen Kernel von 70MB?

Einige Zahlen: Ich habe eine ziemlich große Installation mit einigen großen Spezialprogrammen für verschiedene Rechner, und mein distfiles ist bei regelmäßigem Aufräumen insgesamt um die 5 GB groß (wobei die texlive-Module alleine 1/5 ausmachen, die auch bei revdep-rebuild nur selten neu zu installieren sind, so dass ich hier bei Bedarf nochmals einsparen könnte - aber diesen Bedarf habe ich nur auf einem Laptop mit extrem kleiner Harddisk in Sonderfällen).

Was ich damit sagen will: Aufräumen von distfiles ist sinnvoll, d.h. Entfernen von Files, die für kein installiertes Paket benötigt werden. Aber Entfernen aller Files ist fehl am Platze.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_clean_/tmp

tmpwatch

oder

tmpreaper

? Wo liegt der Unterschied? Ich denke in tmpwatch ist die syntax einfacher.

Für die distfiles nehme ich in die local stop 

```
eclean -dq distfiles
```

----------

